# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Bản Hồ Sapa - Du lịch Sapa

## thietht

Bản Hồ thuộc thị trấn Bản Hồ, huyện Sapa tỉnh Lào Cai cách Sa Pa khoảng 20Km về phía đông nam. 



Bản Hồ của người Tầy nằm trải dài trong thung lũng, 
chênh vênh trên những sườn đồi, dốc núi
Bản Hồ là nơi đang được du khách ưa thích loại hình du lịch trekking tìm đến khám phá. Không chỉ có rừng xanh núi thẫm, thiên nhiên trong lành, những dòng suối đẹp như tranh mà còn bởi những phong tục tập quán tồn tại từ lâu đời của người Tày và Dao đỏ bản xứ.



Ngôi nhà trong bản Hồ
Ban ngày có thể đi lang thang quanh bản tắm suối vì khu vực này có khá nhiều suối và thác đẹp như La Ve, Cá Nhảy, Suối Trung Hồ...trong đó Suối Trung Hồ cao và hùng vĩ nhất, du khách cũng có thể vui đùa cùng lũ trẻ con trong bản, đêm thì ngủ lại nhà dân thưởng thức không khí dân dã chốn núi rừng với giá cả phải chăng. Bản Hồ tuy mới làm du lịch nhưng đã thu hút được sự chú ý đặc biệt của rất nhiều du khách, nhất là những du khách nước ngoài. 

Đến Bản Hồ thú vị nhất vẫn là tắm lá thuốc, một phương thuốc bí truyền của người Dao đỏ. Người có thể say say sau khi ngâm trong bồn thuốc bằng gỗ pơ mu nhưng sau đó sẽ là cảm giác sảng khoái lâng lâng xâm chiếm khắp cơ thể, bạn sẽ thấy không còn mệt mỏi sau một ngày trèo đèo lội suối.



Dịch vụ homestay đang thu hút nhiều khách du lịch đến với bản Hồ



Nhà nhà nấu cơm phục vụ khách du lịch




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## sting

sapa tuyệt đẹp :X

----------


## showluo

nhìn đậm chất vùng cao thật

----------


## lunas2

rất thơ mộng và bình yên

----------


## lovetravel

đậm chất miền núi thật đấy

----------


## rose

cảnh vật thanh bình

----------


## damvanhuong

một nét đặc trưng của ng dân vùng cao

----------

